# Dads old gun makes its way into the cabinet



## TrekWestWA (Jul 30, 2020)

Good evening everyone, trying to solve the old unicorn in the haystack mystery....or something like it. Dad passed down an older 92FS, here's the catch, its a Model M. Every blue book or parts list has been somewhat skeletonized, anyone have info on value (besides the heritage) and the best place to start looking for mags???


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Single stack, compact version of the 92FS, made from 1998 to around 2003 or 2004.


----------

